# Chopper/Hatteras blues have arrived?



## topwaterMOJO (Dec 7, 2016)

I've heard some good reports of the chopper blues being hit on topwater along the beaches around ft macon and oceana pier. can anybody confirm that before I make the journey from Charlotte? guy working at oceana pier said they've had a few hookups but no one has landed, but I imagine those were light-tackle fishermen.


----------



## seahawk2000 (Aug 15, 2015)

We were at Oak Island for the week and I got one from the surf at about 2 hours after high tide on Monday. Never got another nibble the rest of the trip nor did anyone fishing on the beach with me.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Damn thats a biggun!!!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

TW's says the last few days there have been a good number of big ones around the Point. Might be worth trying.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

4 pounders off the Point on top water, 2 pounders on sting silvers.


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Same here in CB. Topwater is the ticket.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2017)

seahawk2000 said:


> We were at Oak Island for the week and I got one from the surf at about 2 hours after high tide on Monday. Never got another nibble the rest of the trip nor did anyone fishing on the beach with me.


Nice fish ! How much did it weigh ?


----------



## keeter (May 10, 2013)

I just got down here to Oceanana pier. Will report back tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## seahawk2000 (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks. 

Weighed in at 15 lbs. 

Caught him on a fish finder rig with a piece of spot for bait. There wasn't a lot of action the previous day or that morning so I just threw it out and let it soak while playing with the kids. 

It was great fun. He hit really hard and then made several runs. He was strong enough to pull some line on his runs and jump out of the water enough to get everyone's attention near by.

With the falling tide he was probably only 50 yards offshore when he hooked up. And maybe ran to 60 yards before we got over there and started reeling him in. Maybe a 7 min fight or so. On lighter tackle it would have been more of a contest for sure. 

But I am not complaining - it certainly made that day a good one.


----------



## topwaterMOJO (Dec 7, 2016)

please do. headed that way this evening.


----------



## topwaterMOJO (Dec 7, 2016)

hey guys. when you say 'the point' where are you referring to? they should be around ft macon jetty too, right?


----------



## topwaterMOJO (Dec 7, 2016)

the point? is that cedar point?


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

topwaterMOJO said:


> the point? is that cedar point?


 the point. In buxton.


----------



## NCsurffisher (Jun 27, 2004)

topwaterMOJO said:


> the point? is that cedar point?



The Point at Cape Hatteras. Buxton.


----------



## keeter (May 10, 2013)

Chopper blue caught off of Oceanana pier this morning. Hit a caught mullet that was being reeled in. Same guy also walked a 1.5 lb mullet down to weigh in this afternoon


----------



## topwaterMOJO (Dec 7, 2016)

Well, the reports were true! Started fishing Saturday. Saw a few caught on bottom. Water was dirty so I went to Ft Macon Jetty. Caught about 10 2-3 lbs on nickel super spook, but Sunday morning was AWESOME. 12-20 lbs blues just past the breakers. They were chasing lures way into the surf. Got three, lost two. Everybody down there was hooking up.


----------



## socalangler (Feb 22, 2017)

Was walking on the beach here in Atlantic Beach a couple of nights ago around 11 pm and saw about a 6 lb. Bluefish caught on a Sea Mullet Fillet.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Caught one of the biggest blues I've ever caught on Ocracoke this past Saturday about an hour before dark. Had finally managed to catch fresh mullet Friday evening. When I hooked up I knew it was a drum. Ripped line off my Shimano 6000D. Finally, got him turned and worked up to my feet and was Picking him up when he Flipped from my grip and got away. Wish I could've gotten a picture but the first pick above looked close to the size. Never caught one that big. Had to pack up and head home yesterday. I'm never impressed with blues but would love be to hook another like that.


----------



## 23mako (Aug 24, 2016)

Nice job topwater! I will probably see you on the sand one of these days.


----------



## topwaterMOJO (Dec 7, 2016)

thanks brother. I hope so. it was a few good guys out there over the weekend. made it a lot of fun. if the report stays strong, I might be back this weekend!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

What are some of the topwater baits being used? I've never done this before.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I buddy of mine is in B-town said the choppers are hitting here and there but the wind is off and screwing up the drum bite


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

That's it. I'm coming down. Hearing big blues are everywhere across Pea Island, even a few showing north of OI. (and great report)


----------



## topwaterMOJO (Dec 7, 2016)

heddon super spook is easy if the water is somewhat calm, but any kind of pencil lure should work. blues aren't very picky lol. .just something you can get some distance on!


----------

